# "Mythical" Russian military threat is "a profitable business."



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

"Fabricated, mythical threats like the so-called Russian military threat are constantly repeated. This is, indeed, a profitable business to seek new budgets in countries and press allies to fit the interests of one superpower, expand NATO and bring the alliance's infrastructure, combat units and military hardware to our borders," said Putin.

"The truth is, however, that Russia is not going to attack anyone, that's ridiculous," he continued.

Putin: Use of 'mythical' Russian military threat a ?profitable business' | Russia Beyond The Headlines


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I feel confident Putin will not attack anyone. As I said before, Putin is not the one I think will start WWIII.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

I don't think Putin will attack, but the conflict over the pipeline is very real, it isn't just spin to increase defense spending.

After the US spent trillions of dollars overthrowing governments in the middle east Iran/Russia/Syria and now Turkey and Iraq are going to take control most of the oil flowing into Europe by running their own pipeline.

That leaves the Saudis and the US out in the cold, and it is all because Syria did not capitulate. That is no small matter, it involves big money and the global elite. The US is laying the groundwork for what could be a very nasty confrontation over that mess.

If anyone hasn't read about the pipeline here is a good, short article on it with maps, it is eye opening:
Syrian war explainer: Is it all about a gas pipeline?

*This is the current pipeline agreement between Syria/Iran/Iraq:*









*And this is what the US/Saudi's want, and they may risk WWIII to get it. IMO the current Nato buildup is an attempt to intimidate Russia and force them to back down in Syria:*


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm sure Russia's immediate neighbors have other thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I say let them fight it out , the USA needs to stay out of it for now till after the election is over with and let Trump deal with them .


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

and I understand Stalin was all misunderstood also ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sonya said:


> I don't think Putin will attack, but the conflict over the pipeline is very real, it isn't just spin to increase defense spending.
> 
> After the US spent trillions of dollars overthrowing governments in the middle east Iran/Russia/Syria and now Turkey and Iraq are going to take control most of the oil flowing into Europe by running their own pipeline.
> 
> ...


I have said this plan was around for years. It's Syria's payback to Russia for previous support and Russia is helping its ally. This is why the DC slime balls supported killing Christians and Saving Muslims in Bosnia...all part of the plans pipe line to compete with Russian Gas.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If Putin is smart he will just sit back and watch us put the noose around our own necks.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> If Putin is smart he will just sit back and watch us put the noose around our own necks.


Not sure I agree; I think he'd rather tie the not and help out. SO long as he can wear a mask doing it and not be outed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't see Putin attacking outright unless provoked. Now, he would love nothing better then to muddy the waters and watch the U.S. flounder in it's own feces. I think he is a cagey politician, wily and crafty. Way more so then the current boob we have who is, and will always remain, clueless. I see a confrontation with Russia as possible however, not so much as a preemptive strike type thing ( Although anything is possible ) but more of an escalating situation, miscalculation, or misinterpretation of intentions or an event. There are way to many of our interests in direct conflict with theirs and to much of our military in close proximity to theirs. Wars have started over less I am sure. Also keep in mind history has proved we don't need to be particularly smart when deciding to go to war. 

All the talk does fuel budget increases tho. It worked for Reagan.


----------

